# Kings on Palafox



## User1265

Just got back from my lunch time stroll down to Palafox Pier. When I got there a guy was hooked up and after a good fight he pulled a 20# king over the rail. It was foul hooked under the chin so it was a damn fine job getting him in.


----------



## fishn4fun

glad to hear.i have fished down there morning and afternoon all week with no luck saw one sky tues morning other than that have not seen a fish.


----------



## cobe killer

cold fronts, man, cold fronts, keep your eyes to the west. the kings know when there coming each one gets a little stronger till they push the kings south for the winter. the kings will feed hard before they leave. we have about 4 or 5 weeks then its FLOUNDER time. get'em boys.


----------



## John B.

Captain Corey Maxwell called me and said they murdered them out there this morning!


----------



## cobe killer

i "heard" that they caught 15 kings on thursday startjng around 7:30 till noon. i went down this morning at 7 they hooked one at 7:45. had to go to work so i didn't see how big it was. i'll try to find out something saturday morning.


----------



## yucarenow

was out there from 6:45 till 8:30 and it was pretty slow....saw three kings hooked.....one landed....and a #4 spanish that my cousin caught on a cig


----------



## cobe killer

was anyone on here out there thursday am? i'd like to get a second party report if possible. thanks


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i was out there for about 20 mins, made a few dozen casts but nothing


----------



## dorado74

i drove by there Thursday afternoon and talked to a couple guys, they also said there had been about 15 caught that morning. They had one about 20 lbs in the car. I fished the 3 mile in my boat Friday afternoon with nothing but sharks. keep the reports coming guys !!!


----------



## TIMPEN

It might have been 30#. I was there too. It was a good fight.


----------



## Matt09

i got a 23# yesterday at palafox, on a ribon fish and my friend got a 30 today on the boat, live menhaden


----------



## cobe killer

palafox pier-- it's on!! didn't fish the weekend but they did reel well fromreports i got today. there was 10 caught saturday and 7 sunday with a monster 57 #er caught by K on a dead ribbon fish.:bowdown there were 4 caught today, none by me:banghead, at least 7 sky's that got away. i,ll try again another day before they leave.


----------



## L.Crooke

does dead bait work out there? i know that live bait is the way to go but idk if i will be able to catch live menhaden in the morning i might go with frozen mullet, would it work still just not as good....or does only live bait work?


----------



## John B.

you definatly need live bait IMHO


----------



## Matt09

you dont need live bait, i used dead ribbon fish my first time out this year and caught a 20#, live is lways bettter but if dead is all you got, work with it.


----------



## Ajerv

On that dead ribbonfish, do you just hang it under a baloon or troll, or work it under a popper, etc?????



Thanks................


----------



## Chris V

I catch just as many kings on dead bait as I do on live bait. I think freshness is key to best results but i've caught kings up to 30lbs. on my kayak using nasty re-refrozen cigar minnows (I'm a cheap ass and will refreeze anything). The 3 biggest kings I've caught this year from my yak were all on dead bait, 2 on cigs and 1 on a ribbonfish.


----------



## NavySnooker

people need to learn how to keep things to themselves. giving a report is one thing, but giving someone detailed information about what wehre how and when is f&^%$ ridiculous. next time i hook up offshore i'll be posting all my numbers for everyone.:doh


----------



## jigslinger

> *NavySnooker (10/18/2008)*people need to learn how to keep things to themselves. giving a report is one thing, but giving someone detailed information about what wehre how and when is f&^%$ ridiculous. next time i hook up offshore i'll be posting all my numbers for everyone.:doh


WTF?:baby:baby:baby:baby

Don't be a hater.


----------



## Dylan

> *NavySnooker (10/18/2008)*people need to learn how to keep things to themselves. giving a report is one thing, but giving someone detailed information about what wehre how and when is f&^%$ ridiculous. next time i hook up offshore i'll be posting all my numbers for everyone.:doh


Awww...Sorry for giving away your secret spot...Its not like people have been kingfishing every october for the past 40 years there or anything..and its really not possible that the kings get up in there chasing the menhanden,mullet and ribbonfish every year at this time..If this is your idea of a secret spot then you might want to keep your offshore numbers to yourself unless you want everyone fishing the mass or the oriskany :banghead:banghead


----------



## d45miller

> *Dylan (10/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *NavySnooker (10/18/2008)*people need to learn how to keep things to themselves. giving a report is one thing, but giving someone detailed information about what wehre how and when is f&^%$ ridiculous. next time i hook up offshore i'll be posting all my numbers for everyone.:doh
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...Sorry for giving away your secret spot...Its not like people have been kingfishing every october for the past 40 years there or anything..and its really not possible that the kings get up in there chasing the menhanden,mullet and ribbonfish every year at this time..If this is your idea of a secret spot then you might want to keep your offshore numbers to yourself unless you want everyone fishing the mass or the oriskany :banghead:banghead
Click to expand...

Dylan you took the words right out of my mouth. :clap


----------



## wld1985

dont tell anyone about the spot at pensacola beach called the pier either...


----------



## Chris V

I'm getting pissed about people fishing in the gulf myself;now where the hell am I supposed to fish!?


----------



## NavySnooker

it's no SECRET. point is, those who know to go there know where it is. no sense in bringing hoards of duchebags that don't know the system. if it's been a hot spot for that many years, then it's obvious that the same crowds show up again and again. problem with the internet being that now abunch of jelly-dong brained dilly-dos are crowding up the good fishin' so the locals don't even get a shot. :banghead


----------



## Chris V

Dude, I think you miss the point of a publicfishing forum. There are plenty of fish, its OK to let someone else catch one every now and then.


----------



## jigslinger




----------



## Dylan

> *NavySnooker (10/19/2008)*it's no SECRET. point is, those who know to go there know where it is. no sense in bringing hoards of duchebags that don't know the system. if it's been a hot spot for that many years, then it's obvious that the same crowds show up again and again. problem with the internet being that now abunch of jelly-dong brained dilly-dos are crowding up the good fishin' so the locals don't even get a shot. :banghead


Are you even a local? I have no problem fishing around cheesedicks down there as long as everyone is polite and stays out of each others way...A lot of those "duchebag" "jelly-dong brained dilly-dos" might not know what they are doing but they are trying to learn...some of themare trying catch fish for dinner...ive met a lot of people on the bridge and piers and have had great conversations..i even met some forum members at Bayfront yesterday...Its better then fishing by your lonesome..IMO


----------



## NavySnooker

i guess, maybe i'm a cheesedick myself


----------



## John B.

> *NavySnooker (10/19/2008)*i guess, maybe i'm a cheesedick myself


i'd say an ignorant jackass,

but cheesedick would work.:looser


----------



## booyahfishing

I guess you could classify me as one of those newby jackasses who read the forum to learn how to fish since I have only been fishing for close to 6 months now. And on that happy note, I am from Pcola, raised since a lil guy and am familiar with Palafox pier, but never fished off there. Just out of curiousity, do you fish off the south side of the pier or off the east or west side? Not trying to steal anyone's secret spot off the pier, just trying to learn where to fish down there. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## John B.

southside.... SW corner is where i usually sit...

it really doesn't matter.... i've seen 'em hooked everywhere.


----------



## Worn Out

Is Gary Cole still fishing (alive)? He used to slam them regularly at the Auditorium wharf this time of year... Anybody seen ,or better "heard' him lately?


----------



## Travis Gill

Saw him goin down the road today.


----------



## Buzzbait

How about some recent reports? Enough of the talking, who's catching?????


----------



## John B.

> *Worn Out (10/20/2008)*Is Gary Cole still fishing (alive)? He used to slam them regularly at the Auditorium wharf this time of year... Anybody seen ,or better "heard' him lately?


if you're out at the beach. you usually can't miss his truck.


----------



## cobe killer

hey wornout, gary's the one that taught me how to catch kings at bayfront almost 30 years ago. he even gaffed my first one( 32#). him, stanley and cory don't fish there anymore. it got to crowded for them, i even quit for several years myself. i still only fish there during the week theres just too many people on the weekends.lots of good memories.


----------



## John B.

i talked to a good buddy of mine this morning, he said they caught 12 kings this weekend, 3 over 50lbs! (on a boat)

saw the pics too, true story.


----------



## Angler Management

I wanna see these pics for myself......Lifetime catch right there. Allin one day or the whole weekend?


----------



## John B.

> *Angler Management (10/21/2008)*I wanna see these pics for myself......Lifetime catch right there. Allin one day or the whole weekend?


2 on friday and 1 on saturday.

i'll see if i can get a copy and scan them... they were on a crappy disposable camera.


----------



## surfstryker

Yesterday, my son and I, went to throw net for menhadden and caught two(yea not just one) 30+ lb black drum. (ripped net all to hell) We went to palafox pier anyway, and a buddy had bait. Balloned first one out, 20 min later, bam, it was a blacktip(2 1/2 ft) Stayed out there till 1pm with bait and ballon.... no bites by anyone. We are gonna try again this morning, will report.(new net)


----------



## Buzzbait

Good luck surf and give us a report. I figured all this week would be good. Unfortunately, work keeps getting in the way of me.


----------



## John B.

wait until saturday morning, they will bite a hell of alot better after the coldfront.


----------



## nb&twil

i fished friday (right before the last front came through) and it was nonstop. there was only 2 of us so we would pull our baits in and wait to gaff the other's fish. but even with baits out of the water 80% of the time, we caught 4 kings around 20lbs (one approaching 30) in an hour. in that hour we also lost 2 more. one king we assume was over 30 skied on my bait but couldnt find the hook and we lost another right at the boat that wouldve been somewhere in the 20-25 range. i'm sure if we had other baits in the water and stayed longer, we couldve landed many many more it was nonstop. they ate live minhaden.

after we caught those 4, we picked up and ran to garcon point to pick up to redfish before heading back to clean the fish. it was a great day. 

i did get a report from monday, apparently it has slowed down. i guess they're starting to ead out of the bay. temp is dropping pretty rapidly now. look for some good pier reports in te near future.


----------



## Buzzbait

There you go nb, sounds like a good day. I went Sunday 10/19and went 0-4 with either missed blow-ups or hook pulls. Saw (2) smaller grade fish caught on either side of me. I was at the 3-mile. Dont care for the green meat as table fare but the bite is pretty intense with these bay macs.


----------



## surfstryker

Well my son and I tried it again today at the palafox pier. This time we actually caught menhadden in the net(instead of huge black drums) We got out to the pier at 5am, sent out ballons, and expected smokin reels at any moment. Right after sun rise I had a mini blow up, another 2 1/2 ft blacktip shark. We fished till 11 am and called it a day. It figures on my week off the kings wouldnt be there.:banghead:banghead


----------



## jaceboat

> *surfstryker (10/22/2008)*Well my son and I tried it again today at the palafox pier. This time we actually caught menhadden in the net(instead of huge black drums) We got out to the pier at 5am, sent out ballons, and expected smokin reels at any moment. Right after sun rise I had a mini blow up, another 2 1/2 ft blacktip shark. We fished till 11 am and called it a day. It figures on my week off the kings wouldnt be there.:banghead:banghead




one way to try an stop the blacktips is to gaff one pull it up and gut it and dump the guts back in the water and its supposed to give off a scent to scare the other ones away. dont know if it works or not but if not blacktips are plenty good to eat.


----------



## Matt09

heres a decent one...


----------

